# Coffee Compass Java Jampit help please.



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Having read good things about this on here I ordered some, really great service from them and they smell great. I also got some Sweet Bourbon.

They are both lighter roasted than my usual (Monsoon Malabar from Monsoon Estates which I love) I'm drinking with milk as a flat white with my usual ratio (17g in 27g out in 35 secs)

I really feel I'm not getting the best out of the J.J I'm not getting 'chocolatey, smooth, slightly spicy' as per the tasting notes, to me its just sour acidic. I've tried longer shots and shorter but I'm still not getting it. I want to like it but I'm starting to think I only like really dark roasts or I'm getting something very wrong. Any recommendations appreciated for brew ratios to get the most choclatey smoothness out of this would be appreciated. I've only tried one shot with the S.B but found it similar, I can't detect any sweetness what am I doing wrong?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They need 10 days rest time. try to tighten up the grind, whilst tamping lightly. Do not worry so much about the timing of the shot. the pour wants to be slow and gloupy......good luck


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks dfk41

I'd tried grinding finer and got a very slow shot but still tasted acidic to me, this was however using my usual tamp (approx 13kg or 30lbs) I'll try lighter tamp.

Russ


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Having read good things about this on here I ordered some' date=' really great service from them and they smell great. I also got some Sweet Bourbon. They are both lighter roasted than my usual (Monsoon Malabar from Monsoon Estates which I love) I'm drinking with milk as a flat white with my usual ratio (17g in 27g out in 35 secs) I really feel I'm not getting the best out of the J.J I'm not getting 'chocolatey, smooth, slightly spicy' as per the tasting notes, to me its just sour acidic. I've tried longer shots and shorter but I'm still not getting it. I want to like it but I'm starting to think I only like really dark roasts or I'm getting something very wrong. Any recommendations appreciated for brew ratios to get the most choclatey smoothness out of this would be appreciated. I've only tried one shot with the S.B but found it similar, I can't detect any sweetness what am I doing wrong? Cheers Russ[/quote']
> 
> 35 seconds for extraction time sounds a bit long to me... Where did u get this timing from?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

How long have these rested for and what was the roast date? I have some on the go at the moment and find this best as a gloopy ristretto to get the most chocolatey flavour as a base for a flattie

John


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Agree 35s for 27g seems a bit of a long time. Are you sure the taste is sour. On darker roasts you may find actually you need to not grind quite as fine as you think

I would loosen the grind until you get more like 33-35g shot from 17g dose, that is aim for 1:2 ratio at first and in around 30 seconds


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

35 secs is still within acceptable imo


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If it is not gloupy (says the man who drinks 30 kilos of it a year) then it ain't right. I said forget the timing and I meant it. A gloupy pour will never time/weigh right. As others have said, best as a Ristretto


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Had a truly gloopy 22g in 22g out in 50 sec whilst dialling this bag in, was about to sink it but thought would taste, was so chocolatey neat almost checked for the cocoa beans! was lovely neat, not so in milk though.

Has improved as rested and were an additional send out from Richard after a query about the label date on the first batch sent ( just a wrong date on the label but he sent out a replacement, taking the time to change the delivery address from Wifes work address to our home address without me asking so that it would get to us between Christmas and new year! stunning service)

John


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

35 secs is still ok I'm my book. If it's a Dark dark bean then I've found I've better results from a higher dose 20g plus and a lower extraction ratio and a lower temp.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank all for your input. I'll be having another play with it today taking on board some of your suggestions.

To answer a few questions from last night.

Roast date according to the bag was 23.12.14 I received them on 5.1.14. The Sweet Bourbon i got at the same time was roasted on 2.1.14. The roast date for the JJ did surprise me, I'm wondering if I too got a wrongly dated bag as did johnealy and it was actually fresher so maybe its not rested properly? I took the label as correct and got stright on with using the JJ. I'll rest the SB little longer.

35 secs for 27g out is what I've found seems to suit my usual Monsoon Malabar which I'd say is a very dark roast, seems to work for me with this bean but I appreciate it may not be OK for some. The CC beans are a much lighter roast in comparison to my usual MM.

Gaggia warmed up now so time to start playing but I think I better have a MM to start with though to warm me up.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps this would better suit your roast preference. The samples I encountered were very dark. It also has MM in I think ?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/espresso-range/jampit-hit-500g.html

Let Richard know if you struggle with the SO , he normally seems tries to listen and give customer s what they want....


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Mrboots a good suggestion. The more I play the more I think I just like the dark roasts but I'll endevour to educate my palate. The other one that caught my eye having read Spazbarista's review was the Hill and valley Espresso Blend, the assorted dark roast trial packs also look interesting. I'll get in touch with Richard once I've played with what I have.

Russ


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

If you're considering the dark roasts from Coffee Compass, my personal favourites are the Mahogany Roast Caravanserai (dark and fruity) and the Extra Dark Mocha Italia (very dark and very chocolatey). The Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit is also good - I very much prefer it to the normal Java Jampit, which is too lightly roasted for my taste.

Having tried a few Monsoon Estates darker coffees, their MM is my favourite by some margin, so hopefully we're on the same page


----------

